# Other Aquarium Forums > Marine Tanks >  Marine tank gallery

## Simon

Hi forumers, we like to compile yr Marine tanks in the 'My tank' section. pls send them to us

----------


## wangzx

Hi, some of my fish pic:

http://arofanatics.com/members/wangzx/



[ :Grin: ]

----------


## Simon

wang, how abt some info to go with it? refer to the 'my tank' section for the format... our fellow adrian has his tank uploaded too.. we need more tanks setup for the marine side..

----------


## wangzx

Hi, info. as follow:
Tank Size: 4 x 1.5 x 1.5 ft
Vol : 67 US Gallon
Lighting : 4 FL 10K each (3 Marine white, 1 Marine Bule)
Filtration : 2 x Ehiem 2217, 1 Surface Skimmer, 1 UV &amp;amp; 1 Prizm Protein Skimmer
Substate : Coral sand Grade 3
Water Parameters: Ph -8.2, NH3 -0, NO2 -0, Ca -450, Temp. 30oC
Fishes: 2 Tomato Clown, 1 Saber Clown, 1 Blue Tang, 1 Yellow Tang, 1 Brown Tang, 1 Flame, 1 Hawk, 3 Cardinals, 2 lions, 1 Green Wasser.
Corals : Anemones, Mushroom, Leathers, Tube Worms (Feather), Carnation, Xenia, Plolyps
Clearn Crews : Lots of snails
Plants : N/A
Other Info : Setup on Sep. 2001, Mix Tank-Reef &amp;amp; Fishes, 40 to 50kg of Live rocks [ :Grin: ]

----------


## Marine

Hi, what is your nitrate level ?

----------


## Simon

Wang, yr pic is uploaded

----------


## wangzx

Simon, Thks 
Ivan, Nitrate level - 0 

[ :Grin: ]

----------


## Marine

Hi simon,

There isn't a section on marine tank set up. All are fresh water tank. I may miss it, can you guide ? :Cool:

----------


## DragonGoby

How do we add pix to the &amp;quot;my tanks&amp;quot; section?

----------


## kelstorm

send it to [email protected] with all the info..and he will do the rest.

----------


## Hon

You can grab some of my marine pics at www.reefcube.com  :Wink:

----------


## kelstorm

HON!!!!!....... finally, i see your first post!!!!!!!!hahaha...[ :Grin: ]

----------


## Hon

Dun tease me leh ... frankly lah...I forgot the URL to this site  :Razz:  
Only after a clean my mail box then I recover this URL and came in to put in my 1st post.
Hope I can contribute more soon...kee..kee..

----------


## kelstorm

Dun tease me leh ... frankly lah...I forgot the URL to this site  :Razz:  
Only after a clean my mail box then I recover this URL and came in to put in my 1st post.
Hope I can contribute more soon...kee..kee..
----------------
wah.. u disappoint leh.. but now that u are here.. me looking forward to seeing more of your posts.. [ :Grin: ] btw, on behalf of all the mods here, welcome to AQ and the dark side of AQ; the marine side.. hahaha do submit your tanks pics to [email protected]... looking forward to seeing your tanks..

----------


## Hon

Hey....look...I making my 3rd post for the day...h..ha.h.
I have send simon an email to grab the pics from my personal website at www.reefcube.com
Dun wanna bomb his mailbox with pics lah....

BTW, why marine is consider the dark side here?
Izzit because we using too much actinic blue light???

----------


## kelstorm

in a way.. yes.. coz that look like the light sabers.. hahaha.. and me a star wars fan.. hahaha[ :Grin: ]

----------


## Spiff

hahaha siao.....so all we r all obi wans n luke skywalkers

----------


## Tigger

Hi Simon,


&amp;quot;My Tanks&amp;quot; section is pretty unorganise. It consist of all members tanks pic. Izzit possible u grp all planted, marine pics etc into diff folders?

----------


## kelstorm

&amp;amp;amp;quot;My Tanks&amp;amp;amp;quot; section is pretty unorganise. It consist of all members tanks pic. Izzit possible u grp all planted, marine pics etc into diff folders?
----------------
Tigger, 
i raised this issue to him already.. but due to the structure of the site, i think we would have to make do with it for the time being.. until the upgrade or revamp of the site.. i will fight for our rights!!!!!!![ :Grin: ]

----------


## LiquidFX

Ya lah, Kel, you good huh.

The gallery was originally planned without the seperation of planted/marine tanks, as a result, the database was also designed to support the original &amp;quot;flat&amp;quot; structure.

In order to divide it into Marine and Planted sections, I will need to redesign the database schematic and thus, the code for the gallery. Basically its only a bit better than re-writing the entire thing.

But don't worry, I will do it after I finish the LFS List feature.

----------


## kelstorm

Ya lah, Kel, you good huh.

The gallery was originally planned without the seperation of planted/marine tanks, as a result, the database was also designed to support the original &amp;amp;amp;quot;flat&amp;amp;amp;quot; structure.

In order to divide it into Marine and Planted sections, I will need to redesign the database schematic and thus, the code for the gallery. Basically its only a bit better than re-writing the entire thing.

But don't worry, I will do it after I finish the LFS List feature.
----------------
law.. dun like that.. my padawans all requesting for it now.. i thought i just stand up for u first mah, to inform them abt our plans.. hehehe.... coz u told me abt it b4.. but i know that u will do it.. no worries abt it mate.. coz u are coming over to this side soon.. hahaha... such is the pull of my force.. hahaha..
[ :Grin: ]

----------


## Simon

tank added:

Marlin

----------


## Simon

tank update:
1)DragonGoby

I would like to apologise too those who have been waiting for me to upload their tanks into the gallery. I was deleting hundreds of junk mail till I found some request from the members here... my sincere apology

----------


## tigershark

email sended...

----------


## eprouve

Just a suggestion, but before the re-writing of all the code for the forum to distinguish Freshwater Tank pictures from the Marine Tank pictures, why not include a pre- or post-fix to the user ID... for eg, for my tanks:

Freshwater:
(F)eprouve, 60 x 30 x 36cm, October 2002

Marine:
(M)eprouve, 60 x 30 x 36cm, October 2002

or something similar. This should help a little for those who want clear segregation. This could further be extended to the LFS list as well. Makes looking up for information faster and to the point too!

----------


## Simon

we will be looking into separating the individual environment section for the tank gallery and database

----------


## feeblemind

Paiseh.. this maybe out of context. But I have some pictures from Mother nature's own reef tank, if you want.

http://f2.pg.photos.yahoo.com/ph/par...mp;amp;.src=ph

----------


## lorba

it would be more useful if you can specify the name, latin name of the subjects u've taken.

If you would like to contribute them to the photo album, probably the name of the dive site and more scenes of the site?

----------


## cyberjoe

Hi Simon  :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Roll Eyes:  

Send you some of my contribution to this section hope you can used them  :Smug:  will send ya more  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  

cheers

joe

----------

